# Random stuff



## PeterT (Mar 27, 2019)

Had some putter time on my hands recently.

- I bought a better (higher amp duty) power bar & mounted it to the rear panel cover of my mill. That keeps chips from going into where the magic smoke is kept inside when it was laying on the floor. And the cords are tied back & elevated off the floor so I can get in there with a broom to clean swarf.

- Found some kind of rubber foam ?maybe mechanics drawer liner? to replace my curled up piece of offshore linoleum. Just made a pattern & put it down with industrial double stick tape

- Found these graduated tapered alignment pins (KBC ~ $30). There's been a couple times I could have used something like these, they will come in handy.

- (unpictured) I had a leftover roll remnant of what I think is furnace metal duct tape. Its aluminum I believe with a very sticky adhesive. Not duct tape like Red Green duct tape (the cloth substrate stuff). Anyways I wrapped a part I didn't want marred with the chuck jaws & it worked well. Also to build up shim thickness like a pin in a hole or a single strip that needs to stay put or a few lamination one stuck to another. I was thinking if you laid a strip on the floor with a big capacitor hooked up, it might make an interesting mouse trap border haha.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 28, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Had some putter time on my hands recently.
> - Found these graduated tapered alignment pins (KBC ~ $30).



I used alignment pins years ago after an old experienced guy showed me why they are worth their weight in gold. Similarly, I discovered the same thing about chucking reamers (below) even in hand drills.

One of those tools you think: "Man, that's overkill."

Then you need them and think: "I just embarrassed myself. I should have used these years ago."

And that's the collision of humility and practicality.


----------

